# Forum Home Renovation Sub Flooring  Carport Footing

## JB1

Hi, 
I'm building a garage/carport. It will look like a brick garage from the front with sectional doors, but due to an easement, the side and the back will be open like a carport. 
A bit of the carport will be canter levered, so the footings for the carport post is larger than I would like. See below.   
Can you please advise what is a logical/economical way to install the footing and concrete the carport. i.e. avoid getting the concreters to come back 3 times.  
The carport concrete will need to be installed on a 50mm sand bed.  
Is this the right way?
- dig hole, pour quick set cement myself. 
- Get the steel fabrication guys to erect the post/frames
- more quick set concrete myself to make 
- concreters to prepare sand bed and then concrete carport and driveway.

----------


## Moondog55

Not rapid set, it needs to be proper concrete. Rapidset isn't structural ie not strong enough

----------


## JB1

Can I mix proper concrete without a cement mixer? i.e. shovel in a wheel borrow?

----------


## Pulse

Two ways really:
1. Set up string lines, and place post in wet concrete, hard to get perfect in all 3 planes.
2. Pour a pad with anchor bolts and level post with nuts and washers, then backfill with more concrete, need some reo to tie the two pours together
cheers
pulse

----------


## cas

Yes you can mix concrete in a wheelbarrow. Just buy bags of concrete mix from the place you were going to get the rapid set. Is there steel posts all round, and they are going to be bricked up to, or around where the brick section is? if that's the case, build your carport first, get the posts concreted in, leave the concrete in the footings down a couple of hundred from the slab height. Pour the slab after the carport is up.

----------


## JB1

I'll do the initial 400mm deep concrete, get the steel fabricators to bolt down/erect the 2 canter levered posts.  
I'll then fill up the post holes another 600mm.  
I'll let the concreters to do their job. 
Then I'll get my carpenter to erect the other 2 posts and rest of the frame work. 
Next brickies to lay bricks for the facade and install lintel (they did it last time for my double garage). 
After that, get the roofing guys back to do the roof.  
Easy done- I'm getting a hang of this building game!  :Smilie:

----------

